# Want to go Sky+ with multiroom basic package but do not have Eircom LL, options?



## ajapale (19 Feb 2011)

We want to change from Chorus MMDS (they have no sky+ equivalent) to Sky+ with multiroom basic package.

We kicked out Eircom Landline years ago and will *never* go back to them.

Sky insist on a LL for multiroom. Is there any workaround possible?

Could we go for two standard sky intallations , one with sky+?


----------



## pudds (19 Feb 2011)

I haven't heard of anyone coming up with a workaround. I'm in same boat no LL, I cant understand why Sky don't offer multi room in this situation even at a one off cost which would probably be €149 for extra box etc, I'm sure some ppl would still be interested.


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2011)

From reading some other threads on boards.ie I reckon they insist on the LandLine for multiroom to stop you giving your second box to your buddy.

Interestingly Chorus MMDS do not insist on a landline for multiroom but the master and slave boxes are linked with a hardwire.


----------



## rescue16 (19 Feb 2011)

ajapale said:


> We want to change from Chorus MMDS (they have no sky+ equivalent) to Sky+ with multiroom basic package.
> 
> We kicked out Eircom Landline years ago and will *never* go back to them.
> 
> ...


 I have sky multiroom and i have no landline and i did not have one when they put it in either.


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2011)

Do you have sky+? How long ago did you install? Did you deal directly with Sky or was it a local agent?

Thanks
aj


----------

